# Macro Photography - ideas, questions, opinions



## Thaash

So I started to do some macro shots at home with my 50D and Sigma 17-70. This is one of the best pictures I got: 







SHot was made with 1/250, 70mm,  18.0 Aperture and Iso 100. I used the Flash of the 50D and a tripod. Other light source was the lamp in the bathroom. 

I need some of your opinions what I should do different in order to get a better picture. 

I also thought on experimenting with Coke insted of water. How can I remove Coke from my lens btw?


----------



## Overread

My first advice is to have a look at your background - its dull and looks like the kitchen sink - which rather pulls away from the vibrant watery main subject. Look to either shooting outside where you can blur a background far away (say get some nice green grass/trees) or to using some coloured background sheet/fabric to blur and again change the background to fit.

As for coke - my advice - use a longer lens that won't get wet  That or its time to use a really cheap UV filter that won't care about a bit of coke spilt on it (though then again if its too cheap it will make the sharpness of the shot suffer)


----------



## eccs19

Considering you didn't use a dedicated macro lens, and the camera flash, I think you did a fantastic job.  I would agree with Overrread about the background, but it's one hell of a good start.


----------



## Ron Evers

eccs19 said:


> Considering you didn't sure a dedicated macro lens, and the camera flash, I think you did a fantastic job.  I would agree with Overrread about the background, but it's one hell of a good start.


..

+1


----------



## cdino88

I think it looks fantastic as it is, if we are just focusing on the orange and water.

I slightly agree with the background but like i said i love it anyway. A background in the grass would be awesome


----------



## Darkhunter139

Yeah the background ruins the shot but the actual subject looks pretty good! Maybe a little to bright in the front right corner of the orange though.


----------



## Thaash

Did some more tests today, this what turned out:






Looking forward to some critique. Thanks.


----------



## NCAFLeo88

Ron Evers said:


> eccs19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering you didn't sure a dedicated macro lens, and the camera flash, I think you did a fantastic job.  I would agree with Overrread about the background, but it's one hell of a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> +1
Click to expand...


+2


----------



## Overread

The background has come out better and you've also got the impact of the water, but this time without the somewhat distracting long drip that you had in the first. Colour is still vibrant, but I feel that the new angle just isn't working as well as the angle on the orange that you used in the first shot. 
As a thought you might also try coloured water (food dye) to try and bring the water out a little more against the strong orange colouring.


----------



## thereyoflite

I would definitely try and change the background. Could retake, but nothing you can't do in photoshop.


----------

